# CAT FRIENDLY Greyhounds



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*Kerry Greyhound Connection* believes that, just like with other dog breeds, some greyhounds can co-exist quite happily with cats and some can't. We test our hounds with cats in a series of stages to determine to the best of our abilities whether or not our dogs can go to homes with cats.

*Stage 1:* We try to get a history on all the hounds we take in. If the dog has no history of racing, or is claimed to have lived with cats before, we bump them to the top of the list for the next preliminary cat test.

*Stage 2: *Preliminary cat tests are carried out with most new hounds brought in to us. This involves placing the muzzled dog in the same room as our 'tester' cat and gauging his/her reaction. Dogs that show too much interest or are too keen with the cat fail the test and are classed as unsuitable to live with them.

*Stage 3: *Hounds that pass Stage 2 are placed on a waiting list for a foster home with a cat. Placing them in a foster home allows us to fully test how the hound will accept and react to a cat in a home setting. There is also the added bonus of introducing the hound to a home environment, usually for the first time in their lives, so they can learn about housetraining and home etiquette while being tested with the cat. Kerry Greyhound Connection has several cat foster homes which work with us to take in preliminary tested hounds and work with any that still show some issues. 

Hounds that pass all three stages are then termed as CAT FRIENDLY and are deemed suitable to live in a home with cats, provided some cautionary measures are taken by the owner at the start of the adoption until the dog and cat know each other (eg muzzling, just in case). We will educate and advise new owners on how to properly introduce their new hound to their cat, and we have good success rates with this method.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT WE PRIORITISE TO CAT HOMES IN AND AROUND THE NORFOLK AREA. *

Listed below are the dogs currently available for adoption at the various stages of cat testing. Potential owners are urged to make an enquiry about a dog they are interested in at around Stage 2, as once they are in their foster home, cat friendly hounds tend to get snapped up fast! I will keep this post as up to date as i can.

*NOTE:* The details given for each hound is just a small snippet of their profile writeups. Please email me on [email protected] for their full bio as well as our adoption information pack and homing questionnaire. Please remember to put "From cat friendly post" as well as the dog(s) you are interested in in your email so i know to send you their entire bio writeup. Thank you.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*~~ STAGE 3 HOUNDS - CURRENTLY LIVING WITH CATS ~~*

*JERRY-JOE* ~ RESERVED
18mth old Male Greyhound
Calm, friendly boy









*BERRY and BUDDY* ~ BERRY ADOPTED
2 lurcher pups ready to be rehomed at end Feb. 
Can be homed separately.









*BARNEY*
5mo lurcher puppy
Very laid back big boy









*BETTY* 
5mo lurcher puppy
Confident sweetie pie









*WINNIE*
ADOPTED

*BELL* 
ADOPTED

*~~ STAGE 2 HOUNDS - PASSED PRELIMINARY TEST ~~*

*MASTER*
2yo Male Greyhound
Handsome Friendly Lad









*TADGH*
2yo Male Greyhound
Friendly boy full of beans
Picture coming soon!

*WANDA*
3yo Female Greyhound
Very shy girl needs special home.
Picture coming soon!

*MO*
REHOMED

*~~ STAGE 1 HOUNDS ~~*

*BARNEY*
2yo Male Greyhound
Big Cuddlebum!









*FLASH*
5yo Male Greyhound
Super laid back boy
Picture coming soon!

*KATHY*
8yo Female Greyhound
Big Cuddlebum!
Picture coming soon!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you are interested in knowing more about any of these hounds, please email me on [email protected] for their full bio as well as our adoption information pack and homing questionnaire. Please also remember to put "From cat friendly post" as well as the dog(s) you are interested in in your email so i know to send you their entire bio.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT WE PRIORITISE TO CAT HOMES IN AND AROUND THE NORFOLK AREA. *

~


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are so beautiful, I am glad you take into consideration there are cat friedly ones. I have two already.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Our current Cat Friendly hound list has been updated!


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done on all you are doing.

I currently live with a wonderful retired greyhound who is child friendly, adult friendly, cat, dog, ferret, and seemingly anything else friendly. She has her own fan club, and when out walking it can take me ages just to get around the bloke as her fans want to say hello to her.

I have had dogs all my life, but this lady has to be the most wonderful ever, and I would encourage anyone looking for a companion pet to seriously consider a greyhound.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This post has been updated


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so smitten with Bluebell x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

SassyH said:


> I'm so smitten with Bluebell x


Hehe was just about to PM you to let you know of this thread 
xxx


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This post has been updated!


----------



## Martin_yvonne (Jul 4, 2010)

Some greyhounds are really great with cats, we had two greyhounds a few years ago that were really good with the cats and the rabbits that the children had at the time, :thumbup:


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This list has been updated


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This post has been updated!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This list has been updated!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

We currently have a lot of cat friendly hounds needing homes!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This post has been updated.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This page has been updated!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

This post is updated now!


----------

